
In Turkey, Keeping a Language of Whistles Alive - sinak
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/30/arts/in-turkey-keeping-alive-a-language-of-whistles.html
======
aritmo
There are many cultures around the world that have developed whistled
languages, most likely independently.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whistled_language](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whistled_language)

~~~
jacobush
Most (all) of them are not what I would call languages, it's more like what
writing is to spoken language. It's an encoding.

------
Jun8
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20068381](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20068381)

------
m00dy
looks like Turkey has amazing nature too.

~~~
FernandoTN
I recently came up with an article that promoted an "innovative" park,
buzzwords aside, it seems like a great project that is ongoing in Istambul,
Turkey.

The Parkorman park looks amazing: [https://www.archdaily.com/868082/drors-
parkorman-park-in-ist...](https://www.archdaily.com/868082/drors-parkorman-
park-in-istanbul-will-let-visitors-trampoline-through-the-treetops)

------
m00dy
In the article, you will probably see a girl wearing a tshirt that says 'too
hot to handle'. This is also an indication that American culture penetrating
Turkish veins on north Anatolia.

~~~
WilTimSon
I really don't think this is 'American culture penetrating Turkish veins'. I
mean, I'm sure there's plenty of American culture invading Europe and Asia all
across the continent, but this isn't it. It's just a mass-market t-shirt that
made its way to a young Turkish girl. These are sold en masse everywhere,
including in used clothing stores.

~~~
wholepointofcc
> just a mass-market t-shirt

The very idea of a "market" which is a "mass-market" and a "t-shirt" as a
clothing item, which then become together a "mass-market t-shirt" (meaning
globalised production chains, exploitative corporate governance, fast fashion,
conspicuous consumption, etc) is already in itself an example of permeating
"American culture".

~~~
WilTimSon
American culture isn't 'mass-market' though, mass-market clothes exist
everywhere and so does exploitative governance, consumption, etc. The fact
that some of that clothing makes it over to remote regions doesn't mean
they're suddenly going to be permeated with 'American culture', they aren't
cavemen discovering fire. It's just an item of clothing, albeit one that
somehow found its way into their particular place of residence. Turkish
bazaars are chock-full of these, maybe her dad went to one in a big city and
brought this to her to wear. Does that mean she's somehow aware of capitalism,
mass production, or American culture?

~~~
wholepointofcc
> Does that mean she's somehow aware of capitalism, mass production, or
> American culture?

Yes.

You seem to disconnect in your thought the very fact that these production
models _are_ American culture. The indigenous operation of markets before
imperialism would basically use different production models and produce
different goods.

The _very thing you 're describing_ is a consequence of American cultural
hegemony.

Edit: Of course culture never occurs in a vacuum and transculturation goes
both ways. Also I'm not denying advantages or affirming disadvantages of the
current state of transculturation between cultures. I'm simply pointing out
that we (US-influenced western etc etc) are so deeply into it that we don't
even perceive it as "ours" and simply perceive it as "the way things are"

